# Older 19.5 V-Twin



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep got this from a salvage yard up the street. Needed a couple items to get it back running. Battery, seat switch and solenoid for starters. After getting it to finally run, had to prime the entire length of fuel line, and a touch or two of ether. The steering was way sloppy. This is sounding familiar, the whole steering shaft, drag link, tie rods and axle were bent. Stripped out these parts from a 2005 and fit fine. Now just needs a couple tires for winter.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good project, and a good old tractor for pushing snow, etc..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Good thing about some tractors is over a few different models, they use nearly all the same parts - would be easy to get a parts tractor and use it for parts.


----------

